# Bacon Wrapped Sausages Recipe



## JCook

I have found that this appetizer is always a hit. 

Bacon Wrapped Sausages

2 pkgs. bacon (I usually buy the cheapest bacon, it seems to wrap better around the sausages and brown better in the oven)
2 pkg. Little smokies
Light Brown sugar
Toothpicks

Preheat oven to 350. Cut bacon into thirds. Wrap each smokie in a piece of bacon, secure with a toothpick. Sprinkle with as much or as little light brown sugar as you like. Bake for about 30 minutes or until bacon crisps.


----------



## Dutchess

Oh yeah, those are popular around here as well!


----------



## Banana Brain

Nothing like fatty meat wrapped in more fatty meat, right? I remember growing up the men in my house would always eat porterhouse steaks wrapped in these huge super thick slices of bacon. No wonder my dad had a hard attack at age forty-seven. Those sound nice as hors d'oeuvres though, because you can just take a little one and taste something fatty like that in a controlled portion.


----------



## mrsmac

What are little smokies? Are they more of a frankfurt or a sausage? I am looking for easy finger food and these look great.


----------



## Ishbel

A traditional side dish for Christmas dinner in the UK is known as kilted sausages - 2 small chipolata sausages, 'kilted' by having a rasher of bacon wrapped round the middle.  

BTW, our bacon is nearer to what the US terms Canadian bacon and chipolatas are thin, pork sausages.


----------



## JCook

Mrsmac, 

The little smokies are small sausages. I find them where the bacon and regular sausage is in the store. They say on the package little smokies. 

Jcook


----------



## Half Baked

We used to make them with hotdogs cut into thirds and wrapped with the bacon and lots of brown sugar.  I've never seen so much grease in a pan in my life.

Everyone loves these and I agree with Banana Bread: 





> Those sound nice as hors d'oeuvres though, because you can just take a little one and taste something fatty like that in a controlled portion


 ....but sometimes I don't have the willpower.


----------



## jkath

mrsmac said:
			
		

> What are little smokies? Are they more of a frankfurt or a sausage? I am looking for easy finger food and these look great.


 
Here's a photo, so you can judge what size they are:


----------



## AriesGirl71

Thanks for the recipe. This is one I am going to have to make. Yum!!!


----------



## caliloo

These sound awesome! 

I am definitely making them for my football party next Sunday. THanks for posting!

Alexa


----------



## kiddeyhouse

*Help*

I have tried this recipe several times, but the sugar always comes out grainey.  What am I doing wrong?  I would really love to take these to a couple of parties I am attending next week.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Half Baked

My sugar was always grainy too.

Once I make the mistake of serving the sausages in the pan they were baked in.  omg, as they cooled that layer of trans fat solidified  and it was so embarrassing.  I took the weiners out... put them on a plate and heated them in the microwave.

I don't think I made them since that episode.


----------



## JCook

I am not real sure what the problem is, I am thinking maybe your cooking them too long. What I do is wrap them up, stick them with a toothpick, place them all on a baking cookie sheet and then sprinkle them with almost the whole bag of light brown sugar. I never use dark maybe that could be the problem if you do use dark. I place them on the middle rack in my oven on 350 for exactly 30 min. When I take them out there is alot of juice on the bottom of the pan. I transfer all of the bacon wraps to a new platter and they are perfect everytime and usually gone in about 30 minutes. 

I hope this helps I not to sure what else the problem could be. 

Sorry 
Jcook


----------



## JCook

Another thing I noticed the other day when I made these for a party is that it only took 1 pkg bacon to 1 pkg of the sausages. But when I made them before I ran out of bacon so maybe it depends on the brand of bacon you buy. I do find that the cheapest bacon works best to wrap them in and it brown in the oven better. 

Just thought that I would let you know. 

JCook


----------



## StirBlue

If you want to drain the sausages as they cook, place a layer of bread on your pan and then place your sausages on top.  I do this with meatloaf when I have no plans for drippings.  You will be tempted to taste the bread after you remove the sausages then you will know the meaning of "throw it away"; oh how gross it is!

Our tradition for little smokies is to serve them warm on a platter.  Have toothpicks beside the platter.  People pick up the little smokie with toothpick and dip in a warm thick sauce made of bbq sauce with a tbsp or two of grape jam/jelly.  (you can also use grape jam as a sauce for canned beets; they can be good.)


----------



## kiddeyhouse

I made this recipe again.  Once again the sugar on top of the lil smokies didn't carmalize.   

I did get a suggestion from a lady I work with.  She says she mixes her brown sugar with melted butter and pours it over the lil smokies before cooking.  She also bastes them during the cooking process.

I have enough to make another batch.  We shall see....


----------



## Constance

My daughter makes these a lot, and they're always delicious. I'll ask her how she does them. 
I have my own way of preparing Little Smokies or hot dogs. I mix a small jar of mustard with a small jar of currant jelly (grape or apple will also work). Heat in a saucepan until jelly is melted in, add the little sausages and allow to simmer. I usually get the sauce ready, then pour it over the sausages in a crock-pot.
If using full-size hot dogs, slice them on the bias.


----------



## StirBlue

kiddeyhouse said:
			
		

> I made this recipe again. Once again the sugar on top of the lil smokies didn't carmalize.
> 
> I did get a suggestion from a lady I work with. She says she mixes her brown sugar with melted butter and pours it over the lil smokies before cooking. She also bastes them during the cooking process.
> 
> I have enough to make another batch. We shall see....


 
I think the key ingredient was in the original recipe...really cheap thin bacon.  Adding more fat probably will make the biggest mess ever.  This recipe was meant to be cooked hot and quick.  I think I originally saw it on the America BBQ show or was it outdoor cooking?  (funkie grill guy on Saturday).


----------



## Snoop Puss

If you want to reduce the fat, how about bacon-wrapped pitted dates? They're pretty good. You can stuff the dates with cheese or nuts as well, though I like them just with bacon.


----------



## SlvrBulletv6

*It was a hit!*

I just wanted to say that I used the recipe as stated by the original poster and also used the tip by another poster who said to mix the brown sugar in melted butter and then drip it over the dogs...that combinations works!  Although I did add a few more minutes to the baking than originally stated to get the bacon to be a little more crisp.  

It was definitely a great, fast, simple, and cheap appetizer recipe!


----------



## VaporTrail

I've done this as well... but my favorite bit is to up it to full-sized smoked sausages. Which makes it more of a meal item, rather than an appetizer.

Around here (Norfolk VA.) I can get packs of something close to 20 "full bun" sized smoked sausages. I get a pack of those, and a disposable cookie sheet (easiest cleanup in the world... toss a few paper towels on it, wait for it to cool and chuck the whole thing) and a pack of bacon. 

At home I put about half a cup of lt. brown sugar in a sealable container (ziploc bowl ~3 cups) and drop in two (whole) strips of bacon. Give it a shake for about 20 seconds or so. Pull out the bacon and wrap a whole sausage. Done right you really only have to toothpick it once. Top up your brown sugar (if needed) and repeat for however many you're gonna make. About 8 will easily fit on a standard size cookie sheet, and should be enough for 4 people (unless you're like me and love the things so much you'll eat three or four). Toss the sheet in a 350*F oven for 35-40 minutes. Remove from sheet and serve. I keep trying to figure out what would go well with these, so far I've settled on mashed potatoes... but suggestions would be welcome.

These are the thermonuclear device of the Fat-bomb world.


----------



## mudbug

Did anyone say put them on a cooling rack on the baking sheet?  Grease drips away, flavor remains.


----------



## VaporTrail

I've actually settled on making the little version for a potluck type meal. I'm looking for a way to keep them warm during transport (about an hour) without them swimming in (too much) grease or drying out. 

Current plan is to stick my crockpot on "warm" (possibly "low" a couple minutes before I unplug it) while the first batch cooks and toss them in there as the batches get done. I'm planning on doing 3 batches (three disposable cookie sheets full) so I really should only have to keep the ones that stay in the longest about two hours. Once the last batch is done (timed so I can pull the plug on the 'pot and dash...) I'm gonna wrap the (covered) ceramic portion of the crockpot in a towel (or two) and transport. Once I've arrived, going to set up the crockpot again and set to "warm". Shouldn't be more than fifteen minutes before serving starts.

Anyone have a better plan or reasons that this is a bad idea (beyond having to hand-carry a hot 20lb sausage filled towel wrapped ceramic pot)?


----------



## csalt

How about putting your crockpot inside a  thermal picnic box..you know that keeps things warm or cool.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wrapping it with layers of newspapers may also help keep it warm.


----------



## ella/TO

LOL....the thought of all that fat!.....


----------



## Caine

ella/TO said:
			
		

> LOL....the thought of all that fat!.....


 
I know. I wouldn't know whether to eat it, or take it down to Jiffy Lube to have the oil changed!


----------



## CasperImproved

JCook said:
			
		

> I have found that this appetizer is always a hit.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped Sausages
> 
> 2 pkgs. bacon (I usually buy the cheapest bacon, it seems to wrap better around the sausages and brown better in the oven)
> 2 pkg. Little smokies
> Light Brown sugar
> Toothpicks
> 
> Preheat oven to 350. Cut bacon into thirds. Wrap each smokie in a piece of bacon, secure with a toothpick. Sprinkle with as much or as little light brown sugar as you like. Bake for about 30 minutes or until bacon crisps.



 JCook - I've done something similar for a number of parties. The couple of experience points that I have gained is the different grades (brands) of bacon cause different amounts of grease leakage and shrinkage. If you stick with a particular brand of bacon you should get a somewhat similar shrinkage and grease release for each batch of the sausage/bacon snacks.

I normally buy two lbs of a good brand of bacon (and I do switch depending on price points) per package of the Little Smokies, and if it is a good bacon, you can normally have the bacon sliced in 3rds, and each third with a toothpick support one sausage. I also cook them on a sheet pan (with 1/3rd inch lip) over a chrome cooling rack (normally used for cooling bread) that fits the sheet with a covering of PAM (cooking spray). I would normally have the oven at 350F for as long as it takes for the bacon to brown up a bit. 

If it is a remote party, I will normally after they cook/cool, pile them into an electric skillet to re-warm once we get there. I will also put the electric skillet into a cardboard box lined with news paper or paper grocery bags so that I don't have to worry about leakage. I will say the use of Brown sugar for these is new to me as I think of sausage/bacon as a savory.

FYI, I also use the same cooking method for chicken wings if I take those to a party. I usually do a marinade of either a sweet & sour sauce, BBQ sauce that I make from in house stuff, or in a true buffalo sauce with hot sauce and butter combo basting while being cooked.

In either type dish, I have never had leftovers to take home which meets my personal satisfaction points.

The benefits of cooking that way? You get rid of a large amount of the fat, and when you load them all into the electric skillet(s), they do not usually create a new pile of grease. Also... you only have the skillets to take home ;-)

Casper


----------

